
How to Tell When Your Boss Is Lying - frossie
http://bobsutton.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/08/how-to-tell-when-your-boss-is-lying-cool-new-study.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FBobsutton%2Fmy_weblog+%28Bob+Sutton%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The original has been submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1633332>

~~~
_delirium
Of the various submissions, this seems to be the one with the most comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1618853>

~~~
frossie
Fair cop. This one has the link to the PDF of the real paper though, unlike
the Economist piece.

